# Ex-Sixers in the playoffs



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Above, you see pictures of the 18 former Philadelphia 76ers who are currently on teams that are in the playoffs. Instead of listing the names of the players I decided to play a game whoever can name the most of these players will win *5000 uCash points*.

After that's done, I'll give updates on their performances throughout the playoffs. If you want to discuss the player, or their stint on the Sixers, how happy you are they're gone, or how you wish they stayed or whatever, feel free to chime in.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't post the names on this thread though otherwise you can cheat off eachother. Just PM PhillyPhanatic the names and he'll decide the winner.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

We have a winner, SixersFan answered with all 18 former Sixers correct.

Here are the names of the former Sixers in the playoffs:
_Jim Jackson (Suns), Bruce Bowen (Spurs), Nazr Mohammed (Spurs), Glenn Robinson (Spurs), Greg Buckner (Nuggets), Brian Skinner (Kings), Kenny Thomas (Kings), Corliss Williamson (Kings), Shawn Bradley (Mavericks), Jerry Stackhouse (Mavericks), Keith Van Horn (Mavericks), Dikembe Mutombo (Rockets), Clarence Weatherspoon (Rockets), Rodney Buford (Nets), Jabari Smith (Nets), Larry Hughes (Wizards), Damone Brown (Wizards), Michael Ruffin (Wizards)_. 

Now onto some of the results..
*April 23rd, 2005*


Dikembe Mutombo - 8 points (1-3 FGM-A, 6-7 FTM-A), 8 rebounds, assist, in 27 minutes.
Clarence Weatherspoon - DNP CD


Shawn Bradley - Block, in 3 minutes.
Jerry Stackhouse - 14 points (4-13 FGM-A, 1-2 3PM-A, 5-7 FTM-A), 3 rebounds, assist, block, in 31 minutes.
Keith Van Horn - 5 points (2-7 FGM-A, 0-2 3PM-A, 1-2 FTM-A), 5 rebounds, assist, in 15 minutes.


Kenny Thomas - 10 points (3-9 FGM-A, 4-7 FTM-A), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, block, in 33 minutes.
Brian Skinner - 4 points (2-5 FGM-A) 5 rebounds, 2 blocks, assist, steal, in 21 minutes.
Corliss Williamson - 2 points (1-2 FGM-A), 2 blocks, in 6 minutes.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*April 24th, 2005*


Rodney Buford - 1 minute played.
Jabari Smith - 1 minute played.


Larry Hughes - 31 points (11-20 FGM-A, 1-3 3PM-A, 8-10 FTM-A), 5 rebounds, steal, assist, block in 40 minutes.
Michael Ruffin - DNP CD
Damone Brown - Not on playoff roster.


Greg Buckner - 2 rebounds, steal, in 19 minutes.


Bruce Bowen - 1 point (0-1 FGM-A, 1-2 FTM-A), 7 rebounds, assist, in 33 minutes.
Nazr Mohammed - 15 points (7-9 FGM-A, 1-2 FTM-A), 15 rebounds, 4 blocks, 2 steals, assist, in 34 minutes.
Glenn Robinson - 2 points (1-3 FGM-A, 0-1 3PM-A), in 6 minutes.


Jim Jackson - 8 points (3-7 FGM-A, 2-5 FTM-A), rebound, assist, in 19 minutes.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*April 25th, 2005*


Dikembe Mutombo - 2 points (2-2 FTM-A), rebound, assist, steal, in 12 minutes
Clarence Weatherspoon - 1 minute played.


Keith Van Horn - 13 points (5-6 FGM-A, 0-1 3PM-A, 3-3 FTM-A), steal, in 11 minutes.
Shawn Bradley - 5 points (2-2 FGM-A, 1-2 FTM-A), 2 rebounds, in 7 minutes.
Jerry Stackhouse - 8 points (3-8 FGM-A, 2-3 3PM-A), 2 assists, in 19 minutes.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Sweet! Thanks!


Clarence Weatherspoon is an OG Sixer...during the dark days of him, bradley, and dana barros.

I remember Bruce Bowen being here, we also had Rodney Buford.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Talking about one of those OG Sixers, I found this on the Rockets forum..


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

lol , and i dont remenber sixers having nazr when it was 3 years ago?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Bruno said:


> lol , and i dont remenber sixers having nazr when it was 3 years ago?


He was a part of the Mutombo trade during the 2000-01 season. I remember before the trade, he had a nice game Vs Shaq and the Lakers that the Sixers won.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> He was a part of the Mutombo trade during the 2000-01 season. I remember before the trade, he had a nice game Vs Shaq and the Lakers that the Sixers won.


Yeah, LB kept raving about him but wouldn't play him very much. Then we traded him and, at least I think, missed out on a good center.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> Yeah, LB kept raving about him but wouldn't play him very much. Then we traded him and, at least I think, missed out on a good center.


Yeah, Nazr was great value for a late first rounder. While I didn't agree with all the draft picks the Sixers made under Brown, to see that all the first rounders are still in the league is amazing to me, considering some other team's track record. Of course that doesn't mean they were the right player for the team.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Yeah, Nazr was great value for a late first rounder. While I didn't agree with all the draft picks the Sixers made under Brown, to see that all the first rounders are still in the league is amazing to me, considering some other team's track record. Of course that doesn't mean they were the right player for the team.


I really think that Brown maximizes their talent..Look at Eric Snow. LB gives these guys a career in the league if they'll practice.

I mean, his moves as a GM were horrid, but I don't question his eye for who would be a good role player, or how a guy should play to be the best he can be.

We always talk about how bad KVH was for us, but that year was KVH's most efficient because Brown had him playing closer to the basket. Now everyone is raving about him in Dallas.

Or how about Harpring. He was here and couldn't fit in, but worked under LB. Then he goes to Utah and plays well.

I don't think I need to mention what he did with AI. Without Brown, I don't think AI would have ever come close to an MVP or sniffed the Finals. He woulda been another Steve Francis, Marbury, Arenas-type player, IMO.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Talking about one of those OG Sixers, I found this on the Rockets forum..



great pic, haha

Just think, in that draft we could have had Webber or Penny. We got Bradley thanks to Katz. :curse:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> I really think that Brown maximizes their talent..Look at Eric Snow. LB gives these guys a career in the league if they'll practice.
> 
> I mean, his moves as a GM were horrid, but I don't question his eye for who would be a good role player, or how a guy should play to be the best he can be.


I agree, I mean look at his eye for players from the minor leagues, Bruce Bowen, Michael Ruffin, Kevin Ollie, and Raja Bell are players who he found who have contributed in this league. I remember thinking Bell was a stiff when we signed him, and then saw him be a big time contributor in the playoffs.

He has a good eye for talent, and if players will work hard he'll maximize their talents, of course he does a much better job working with players like that than he does with superstars.

For a comparison let's look at the minor league guys that Billy King brought up after Brown was gone: Amal McCaskill, Zendon Hamilton, and Josh Davis. Seriously not the same caliber of players.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> great pic, haha
> 
> Just think, in that draft we could have had Webber or Penny. We got Bradley thanks to Katz. :curse:


In the end we have Webber anyways and Penny's career isn't so hot right now.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> In the end we have Webber anyways and Penny's career isn't so hot right now.


We have Webber near the end of his career. Imagine having had him when he was 100%, or Penny pre-injuries.

Heck, if Penny played here, he may not have gotten the 42 minutes per night that wore down his knee to begin with.

speculation is fun. one thing is for sure though, bradley over either of those two was a big mistake.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> We have Webber near the end of his career. Imagine having had him when he was 100%, or Penny pre-injuries.
> 
> Heck, if Penny played here, he may not have gotten the 42 minutes per night that wore down his knee to begin with.
> 
> speculation is fun. one thing is for sure though, bradley over either of those two was a big mistake.


We had gotten either of those guys our record might not have been bad enough to get Iverson later on, who in my opinion is better than either player.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> We had gotten either of those guys our record might not have been bad enough to get Iverson later on, who in my opinion is better than either player.


Yeah but since we got AI, we missed out on Duncan or LeBron.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> Yeah but since we got AI, we missed out on Duncan or LeBron.


Weren't we really bad the year after we got Iverson? I thought we still had one of the worst records in the NBA. We had a shot to get Duncan, but didn't the lottery. Correct me if I'm wrong please.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> Yeah but since we got AI, we missed out on Duncan or LeBron.


Haha.. touche. :clown: 

Looks like the Nets aren't going to be playing Jabari Smith and Rodney Buford much outside of garbage minutes. Can't blame them, since these aren't players that you want getting heavy minutes when you want to win.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Were'nt we really bad the year after we got Iverson? I thought we still had one of the worst records in the NBA. We had a shot to get Duncan, but didn't the lottery. Correct me if I'm wrong please.


Sixers had the fourth worst record in the league that year, lucked up in the lottery and picked #2 where they drafted KVH and traded him for Tim Thomas.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Sixers had the fourth worst record in the league that year, lucked up in the lottery and picked #2 where they drafted KVH and traded him for Tim Thomas.


 ity:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> ity:


 :laugh:

I won't lie, when we traded KVH for Tim Thomas I was ecstatic. I would use hindsight, but I can't override my excitement on draft night that year. I guess I'll mark that one up as dumb youth.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*April 26th, 2005*


Jabari Smith - 2 minutes played.
Rodney Buford - 2 minutes played.


Kenny Thomas - 6 points (3-7 FGM-A), 9 rebounds, 2 assists in 21 minutes.
Corliss Williamson - 3 points (1-1 FGM-A, 1-2 FTM-A), rebound in 4 minutes.
Brian Skinner - 4 points (2-3 FGM-A), 6 rebounds, 2 blocks, assist, steal in 19 minutes.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*April 27, 2005*


Greg Buckner - 4 points (2-5 FGM-A, 0-1 3PM-A), 2 rebounds in 16 minutes.


Nazr Mohammed - 4 points (0-2 FGM-A, 4-4 FTM-A), 7 rebounds, assist, steal in 23 minutes.
Glenn Robinson - 7 points (2-5 FGM-A, 0-1 3PM-A, 3-4 FTM-A), 4 rebounds in 13 minutes.


Larry Hughes - 19 points (6-16 FGM-A, 0-3 3PM-A, 7-7 FTM-A), 10 rebounds, 5 assists, 5 steals, 2 blocks in 39 minutes.

Michael Ruffin - Rebound, assist in 3 minutes.


Jim Jackson - 3 rebounds, assist in 16 minutes.

I noticed I missed a Sixers player who is in the playoffs, and has actually received some playing time, now I'm offering up another shot for people win win *5000 uCash points* PM me with the name of the player I forgot to mention who is a former Sixer in the playoffs.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*April 28, 2005*


Rodney Buford - DNP CD
Jabari Smith - DNP CD


Jerry Stackhouse - 18 points (4-12 FGM-A, 1-3 3PM-A, 9-10 FTM-A), 5 rebounds, 3 assists, steal in 37 minutes.
Keith Van Horn - 4 points (0-2 FGM-A, 0-1 3PM-A, 4-4 FTM-A), 1 rebound in 7 minutes.
Shawn Bradley - 1 minute played.


Dikembe Mutombo - 2 points (1-1 FGM-A), 4 rebounds, block in 8 minutes.
Clarence Weatherspoon - DNP CD

And it's still open for someone to win *5000 uCash points* to name the 19th ex-Sixers player who is in the playoffs. I haven't listed him so far in this thread because I didn't want to ruin it, so if you can name this player.. PM me the name.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*April 29th, 2005*


Jim Jackson - 17 points (6-11 FGM-A, 5-7 3PM-A), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, block in 27 minutes.


Kenny Thomas - 22 points (8-10 FGM-A, 6-6 FTM-A), 7 rebounds, 2 assist, steal in 33 minutes.
Brian Skinner - 6 minutes played.
Corliss Williamson - 5 points (0-3 FGM-A, 5-6 FTM-A), 2 rebounds, 2 assists in 8 minutes.

No one has got it right yet, so I'll give one last chance, anyone who can name the 19th former Sixers player who's in the playoffs will win *5000 uCash points*. If you know the answer, PM me the answer.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*April 30th, 2005*


Larry Hughes - 21 points (8-20 FGM-A, 1-3 3PM-A, 4-4 FTM-A), 7 rebounds, 3 assists, steal in 32 minutes.
Michael Ruffin - 9 points (2-3 FGM-A, 5-7 FTM-A), 3 rebounds, assist, steal in 21 minutes.


Jerry Stackhouse - 10 points (3-10 FGM-A, 0-2 3PM-A, 4-6 FTM-A), 6 rebounds, 2 steals, 2 assists in 31 minutes.
Shawn Bradley - DNP CD
Keith Van Horn - DNP Sprained ankle


Dikembe Mutombo - 5 points (2-3 FGM-A, 1-2 FTM-A), 7 rebounds, steal, block.
Clarence Weatherspoon - DNP CD


Bruce Bowen - 5 points (2-3 FGM-A, 1-1 3PM-A), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 blocks in 36 minutes.
Nazr Mohammed - 3 points (1-2 FGM-A, 1-4 FTM-A), 3 rebounds in 20 minutes.
Glenn Robinson - DNP CD
Tony Massenberg - DNP CD


Greg Buckner - 3 points (1-5 FGM-A, 1-2 3PM-A), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, steal in 26 minutes.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*May 1st, 2005*


Jabari Smith - 1 minute played.
Rodney Buford - 1 minute played.


Jim Jackson - 19 points (6-10 FGM-A, 3-7 3PM-A, 4-5 FTM-A), 3 rebounds, 2 assists in 23 minutes.


Kenny Thomas - 15 points (6-12 FGM-A, 3-4 FTM-A), 14 rebounds, assist, steal, block in 34 minutes.
Corliss Williamson - 12 points (3-6 FGM-A, 6-6 FTM-A), rebound, assist in 12 minutes.
Brian Skinner - DNP CD


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*May 2nd, 2005*


Larry Hughes - 10 points (3-16 FGM-A, 0-4 3PM-A, 4-6 FTM-A), 6 rebounds, 4 assists, steal, block in 33 minutes.
Michael Ruffin - 3 points (3-4 FTM-A), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, steal, block in 20 minutes.


Dikembe Mutombo - 3 points (1-2 FGM-A, 1-2 FTM-A), 5 rebounds, block in 12 minutes.
Clarence Weatherspoon - DNP CD


Jerry Stackhouse - 17 points (6-13 FGM-A, 3-4 3PM-A, 2-2 FTM-A), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, steal in 27 minutes.
Shawn Bradley - DNP CD
Keith Van Horn - DNP Sprained Ankle


Bruce Bowen - 1 point (0-4 FGM-A, 0-2 3PM-A, 1-1 FTM-A), 3 rebounds, assist, steal in 34 minutes.
Nazr Mohammed - 6 points (2-6 FGM-A, 2-2 FTM-A), 7 rebounds, block in 26 minutes.
Glenn Robinson - 5 points (1-2 FGM-A, 1-1 3PM-A, 2-2 FTM-A), rebound, steal in 11 minutes.


Greg Buckner - 3 points (1-5 FGM-A, 1-4 3PM-A), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, block in 23 minutes.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*May 3rd, 2005*


Kenny Thomas - 7 points (3-7 FGM-A, 1-3 FTM-A), 6 rebounds, 4 assists in 32 minutes.
Corliss Williamson - 4 points (1-4 FGM-A, 0-1 3PM-A, 2-4 FTM-A), 2 rebounds, steal in 10 minutes.
Brian Skinner - 1 minute played.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*May 4th, 2005*


Larry Hughes - 33 points (11-24 FGM-A, 1-4 3PM-A, 10-14 FTM-A), 9 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals in 44 minutes.
Michael Ruffin - 6 points (3-3 FGM-A), 4 rebounds, block in 11 minutes.


Greg Buckner - 2 rebounds, assist in 16 minutes.


Nazr Mohammed - 10 points (3-8 FGM-A, 4-6 FTM-A), 13 rebounds, 2 blocks, assist, steal in 32 minutes.
Glenn Robinson - 7 points (2-6 FGM-A, 1-2 3PM-A, 2-2 FTM-A), rebound in 13 minutes.
Tony Massenberg - DNP CD


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*May 5th, 2005*


Jerry Stackhouse - 21 points (9-16 FGM-A, 2-3 3PM-A, 1-1 FTM-A), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, steal in 31 minutes.
Shawn Bradley - Rebound, steal in 2 minutes.
Keith Van Horn - DNP sprained ankle.


Dikembe Mutombo - 2 points (1-2 FGM-A), 10 rebounds, 4 blocks in 18 minutes.
Clarence Weatherspoon - DNP CD.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*May 6th, 2005*


Larry Hughes - 21 points (8-21 FGM-A, 1-4 3PM-A, 4-4 FTM-A), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals in 41 minutes.
Michael Ruffin - 3 points (1-1 FGM-A, 1-1 FTM-A), 8 rebounds, assist, block in 25 minutes.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*May 7th, 2005*


Dikembe Mutombo - 4 points (2-7 FGM-A), 2 assists, rebound.
Clarence Weatherspoon - DNP CD.


Jerry Stackhouse - 9 points (4-10 FGM-A, 1-1 FTM-A), 4 assists, 2 rebounds, steal in 23 minutes.
Shawn Bradley - 2 points (1-1 FGM-A), 2 rebounds in 3 minutes.
Keith Van Horn - DNP Sprained Ankle.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

With round two over and done, several former Sixers have been eliminated, we'll take out a moment to list the former Sixers who have gone fishing:

Greg Buckner, Brian Skinner, Kenny Thomas, Corliss Williamson, Dikembe Mutombo, Clarence Weatherspoon, Rodney Buford, Jabari Smith. 

Also Damone Brown isn't on the Wizards playoff roster, so I add a former Sixers I forgot to the list, Tony Massenberg. So here's an image featuring the remaining former Sixers. As you look at the picture, do you think one of these players will end up as an NBA champion?

​
Michael Ruffin, Larry Hughes, Jim Jackson, Jerry Stackhouse, Keith Van Horn, Shawn Bradley, Nazr Mohammed, Glenn Robinson, and Tony Massenburg are the remaining former Sixers. These nine players are spread amongst four teams, making it a 50% chance that an ex-Sixers player could take home the NBA title, but only a 25% chance of winning the East.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

My prediction is that Nazr Mohammed, Glenn Robinson (@&#$) and Tony Massenburg will the the champions this year.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

You mean to tell me, we gotta look at Glen Robinson and Shawn Bradley's grill for several more weeks?

If we ever had an "all-time 76er underachieving team", those 2 would definitely be on the list.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

alleninsf said:


> You mean to tell me, we gotta look at Glen Robinson and Shawn Bradley's grill for several more weeks?
> 
> If we ever had an "all-time 76er underachieving team", those 2 would definitely be on the list.


Don't forget about KVH.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*May 8th, 2005*


Larry Hughes - 23 points (6-17 FGM-A, 1-4 3PM-A, 10-11 FTM-A), 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, block in 42 minutes.
Michael Ruffin - 3 rebounds in 19 minutes.


Nazr Mohammed - 3 points (1-4 FGM-A, 1-2 FTM-A), 7 rebounds, 2 steals, block in 23 minutes.
Glenn Robinson - 16 points (5-8 FGM-A, 1-2 3PM-A, 5-6 FTM-A), 5 rebounds, block in 14 minutes.
Tony Massenburg - 3 rebounds in 4 minutes.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*May 9th, 2005*


Jerry Stackhouse - 14 points (5-15 FGM-A, 1-4 3PM-A, 3-5 FTM-A), 6 rebounds, 3 assists in 32 minutes.
Shawn Bradley - 2 points (1-1 FGM-A), block in 9 minutes.
Keith Van Horn - DNP sprained ankle


Jim Jackson - Assist, steal in 23 minutes.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*May 10th, 2005*


Larry Hughes - 15 points (5-17 FGM-A, 0-3 3PM-A, 5-7 FTM-A), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, steal, block in 39 minutes.
Michael Ruffin - 8 rebounds, 2 assists in 22 minutes.


Nazr Mohammed - 7 points (3-7 FGM-A, 1-1 3PM-A), 10 rebounds, block in 24 minutes.
Glenn Robinson - 4 points (1-5 FGM-A, 2-2 FTM-A), 2 steals, rebound, block in 20 minutes.
Tony Massenburg - 1 point (1-2 FTM-A), rebound in 1 minute.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*May 11th, 2005*


Jerry Stackhouse - 8 points (2-11 FGM-A, 0-2 3PM-A, 4-4 FTM-A), 5 assists, 2 rebounds, block in 31 minutes.
Shawn Bradley - DNP CD.
Keith Van Horn - DNP Sprained ankle.


Jim Jackson - 9 points (3-7 FGM-A, 3-4 3PM-A), 5 assists, 5 steals, 2 rebounds, block in 34 minutes.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*May 12th, 2005*


Larry Hughes - 19 points (6-13 FGM-A, 1-3 3PM-A, 6-6 FTM-A), 7 rebounds, 2 assists, steal, block in 48 minutes.
Michael Ruffin - 2 rebounds, assist in 16 minutes.


Nazr Mohammed - 7 points (3-3 FGM-A, 1-2 FTM-A), 3 rebounds in 16 minutes.
Glenn Robinson - 4 points (2-2 FGM-A) in 5 minutes.
Tony Massenburg - DNP CD.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*May 13th, 2005*


Jim Jackson - 17 points (8-15 FGM-A, 1-3 3PM-A), 8 rebounds, assist, block in 42 minutes.


Jerry Stackhouse - 20 points (6-18 FGM-A, 1-4 3PM-A, 7-8 FTM-A), 7 rebounds, assist, steal in 34 minutes.
Shawn Bradley - 2 rebounds in 2 minutes.
Keith Van Horn - DNP Sprained ankle.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*May 14th, 2005*


Larry Hughes - 15 points (4-17 FGM-A, 1-2 3PM-A, 6-8 FTM-A), 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals in 42 minutes.
Michael Ruffin - 2 points (1-1 FGM-A), 2 rebounds, steal in 19 minutes.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

As much as some of us hate routing for the Pistons, I think we should put everything aside to cheer the Pistons on to repeat as NBA champs. Why route for a team that knocked us out of the playoffs you ask? 

Well for one, I would die if Glen limp-diick Robinson wins a championship. There's something terribly wrong with the world if that happens.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

alleninsf said:


> As much as some of us hate routing for the Pistons, I think we should put everything aside to cheer the Pistons on to repeat as NBA champs. Why route for a team that knocked us out of the playoffs you ask?
> 
> Well for one, I would die if Glen limp-diick Robinson wins a championship. There's something terribly wrong with the world if that happens.


You make a good point, but there's something about the Pistons I really don't like. I haven't liked that team the whole season and never liked any of their players except for Rasheed, but now I dislike him too because of his team. Also, the Spurs are one of my favorite teams to watch and Duncan is one of my favorite players so it just makes my decision to cheer against the Pistons even easier.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll definitely be cheering on the Spurs, I don't hate Glenn Robinson as much as I hated Alonzo Mourning. Now I can go back to my regular routine cheering for the team who is going against Larry Brown.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Agreeful, You think I like G-Robinson for what he did to us? No your out of your mind I hated him just think if he would put up with being on the bench we have 3 capable all-stars capable of pouring on 60 points then comes Daly Korver, Iguodala, I think that team would've been a little more offensive then this years team, and I think it would've been a little more defensive too.
Sixer average would've been 115.2 points a game and Points allowed per game would've been 91.2 points per game. I know 5 points on either side isn't really much of a scream but against the Pistons it sure hell would've been we got our assses whooped and our tails sent home.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Is there any way for both teams to lose?

Anyway, just heard some great news, Shawn "I got dunked on" Bradley is retiring from basketball. 

His first game as a 6er: His 7'6" frame shot (3 for 23) from the field in a humiliating display of what we had coming to us.

Good riddance Shawn, I hope you live happily ever after in Utah with your 9 wives and 36 children.

Sayonara , dude.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Don't be that harsh towards him, yes he sucked, yes he was no CHRIS WEBBER in any standards. But what he provided was a big body and helped as best as he could, obviously it wasn't enough but that's not to say he isn't a good center, He's had his injurys and his Knacks, and he couldn't over come them. It's not the other time we've made a bum-headed move in the Center Position how about Trading Ratliff for Motombo then eventually trading him for a loser in Keith van horn and an Unfournate fellow in T-Mac. We've made some pretty bone-headed moves and I'll admit taking Bradley was one of them. But he tried and we shouldn't knack on him that much, just like we shouldn't Knack Chris webber anyone? For the downfall in Detroit.


----------

